# Signs that show you have been a horse person for a long time...



## Ellietotz (4 March 2017)

When you're out shopping with someone and say 'woah' when you want to stop and look at something.

You're turn


----------



## blitznbobs (4 March 2017)

You 'click' when overtaking in your car...


----------



## Karran (4 March 2017)

blitznbobs said:



			You 'click' when overtaking in your car...
		
Click to expand...

Mine gets an appreciative pat when its done something "good"!


----------



## jumbyjack (4 March 2017)

Saying trot on to OH when he stops suddenly!


----------



## pardalis (4 March 2017)

You bend at the hip when driving over a speed bump!


----------



## Achinghips (4 March 2017)

You click at your cats to come in when you open the door


----------



## blitznbobs (4 March 2017)

you don't even notice your nails anymore - until you are at dinner with friends and hide your hands under the table...


----------



## onemoretime (4 March 2017)

And the limp when you walk from old injuries!


----------



## Auslander (4 March 2017)

You pull a couple of syringes out of your pocket at the checkout, whilst hunting for a slightly crumpled tenner


----------



## seaofdreams (4 March 2017)

When I go running, I automatically pass left to left! &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## blitznbobs (4 March 2017)

even the pockets of your 'good coat' has hay and bits of pony nut in them.


----------



## cally23 (4 March 2017)

Telling your children to, "Walk on"


----------



## thatsmygirl (4 March 2017)

You saying about syringes, I had a horse who was getting daily injections due to injury and I kept all needles/syringes in my car. Anyway I was on the way to the yard to do evening duties when on route I noticed a police check point up ahead, anyway thinking I couldn't be bothered with the hassle I turned around to go a different route which obviously got them twitching so a traffic car flew after me and stopped me. Searched my car and found the needles in the glove box. I was put in cuffs while a drug search was carried out and they waited for a lady officer to search me. Anyway long story short they believed me in the end when I found the bag with horses name and details etc on it. But made my day being handcuffed by a young man in uniform, I went weak at the knees.


----------



## Wella (4 March 2017)

Oh my gosh I do all of them. I notice things to spook at whilst out running. Also I have to stop myself giving drivers the finger who pass me to fast!


----------



## Cowpony (4 March 2017)

Ooh I can definitely relate to the nails thing! I do that all the time at work.

I mentally jump all the hedges in the fields as I'm driving along the motorway.


----------



## Ellietotz (4 March 2017)

pardalis said:



			You bend at the hip when driving over a speed bump!
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha I thought I was the only one!!


----------



## sky1000 (4 March 2017)

thatsmygirl said:



			You saying about syringes, I had a horse who was getting daily injections due to injury and I kept all needles/syringes in my car. Anyway I was on the way to the yard to do evening duties when on route I noticed a police check point up ahead, anyway thinking I couldn't be bothered with the hassle I turned around to go a different route which obviously got them twitching so a traffic car flew after me and stopped me. Searched my car and found the needles in the glove box. I was put in cuffs while a drug search was carried out and they waited for a lady officer to search me. Anyway long story short they believed me in the end when I found the bag with horses name and details etc on it. But made my day being handcuffed by a young man in uniform, I went weak at the knees.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoyed your story.  Glad you did too.  I have been left with feeling worried if I see rubbish in a hedge - in case I shoot into the middle of the road.


----------



## Ellietotz (4 March 2017)

Wella said:



			Oh my gosh I do all of them. I notice things to spook at whilst out running. Also I have to stop myself giving drivers the finger who pass me to fast!
		
Click to expand...

Haha when I'm driving, I constantly look at the road looking for ditches and puddles!


----------



## LeneHorse (4 March 2017)

When you take your car to the garage with a puncture and say - it's in the off hind


----------



## ew1801 (4 March 2017)

When walking the dogs I hold the leads the same as my reins (pinkie underneath) &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Tyssandi (4 March 2017)

Ellietotz said:



			When you're out shopping with someone and say 'woah' when you want to stop and look at something.

You're turn 

Click to expand...

you say *back up* to someone coming through the door at the same time

you say * can't you control your trolley?  put a stronger hold on it * 


you say *do you want a leg up* when your granny gets into a car


you say * my car galloped off with me  Mr officer* I could not stop him


you say *I need a longer whip to get my old banger up the hill*

you say * my car just farted* when it back fires


----------



## Meredith (4 March 2017)

When you're at the dinner table talking about mucking out and don't notice everyone is turning green!


----------



## blitznbobs (4 March 2017)

thatsmygirl said:



			You saying about syringes, I had a horse who was getting daily injections due to injury and I kept all needles/syringes in my car. Anyway I was on the way to the yard to do evening duties when on route I noticed a police check point up ahead, anyway thinking I couldn't be bothered with the hassle I turned around to go a different route which obviously got them twitching so a traffic car flew after me and stopped me. Searched my car and found the needles in the glove box. I was put in cuffs while a drug search was carried out and they waited for a lady officer to search me. Anyway long story short they believed me in the end when I found the bag with horses name and details etc on it. But made my day being handcuffed by a young man in uniform, I went weak at the knees.
		
Click to expand...

Bwah ha ha ha


----------



## horselady (4 March 2017)

When everyone's looking at you and you can't work out why and then you realise you've got a hoof pick sticking out your top pocket and a different brush in every other pocket!  or when your friend sprains their ankle and you ask them a week later if their hock has stopped hurting.


----------



## Baroque (4 March 2017)

When your mare is bang in season, and ready for breeding. You go to the airport to collect the Equitainer and the chap at the counter asks you what's in it. You answer without blushing.


----------



## Equi (4 March 2017)

You've lost the ability to jog around a corner without cantering a few steps on the correct leg.

When you talk about your horses privates in normal conversation and don't think it's at all weird.


----------



## horselady (4 March 2017)

equi said:



			You've lost the ability to jog around a corner without cantering a few steps on the correct leg.

When you talk about your horses privates in normal conversation and don't think it's at all weird.
		
Click to expand...

And your family is either blushing or going green!


----------



## Equi (4 March 2017)

horselady said:



			And your family is either blushing or going green! 

Click to expand...

My mum just tuts and starts flappy hands. Which I promptly tell her will spook the horses &#128514;


----------



## horselady (4 March 2017)

equi said:



			My mum just tuts and starts flappy hands. Which I promptly tell her will spook the horses &#55357;&#56834;
		
Click to expand...

Mine starts coughing loudly and clattering about! Quite right it will spook the horses! 
Talked abut sheath cleaning at the dinner table once. Did not end well.


----------



## Hoof_Prints (4 March 2017)

Love the syringes story haha,
I have pony nuts everywhere, I bought a pair of leggings in London and when I pulled out my cash, the desk got covered in pony nuts and bits of hay  whoops ! It happens everywhere. They ended up all over the packing area at a local supermarket, the cashier spotted them and told me she had horses, 20 minutes later everyone behind me had gone to another checkout  

I have actually spooked at something myself... I ride lots of young horses and am used to sitting tight when something scary appears .


----------



## alainax (4 March 2017)

Carrying carrier bags like reins.

Mints in most jacket pockets.

Hoof pics in car door pockets.

You can stand toes on an edge and drop your heels off the edge further than most people think is conceivably possible. 


I click at my 18 month old when he is supposed to be walking alongside and gets distracted, totally by accident and hope no one hears me!


----------



## LadySam (4 March 2017)

Doing shoulder in with the supermarket trolley.  When driving, I'm always sure that my grip on the wheel is just a nice contact and doesn't pull on my car's mouth.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (4 March 2017)

You have difficulty enjoying your disposable income, as every possible indulgence is measured in terms of how many bales of haylage you could buy instead, etc.


----------



## cobgoblin (5 March 2017)

When your spare bedroom is full of old saddles that might be useful one day.


----------



## Bernster (5 March 2017)

Cowpony said:



			I mentally jump all the hedges in the fields as I'm driving along the motorway.
		
Click to expand...

I do this on the train!


----------



## Suby2 (5 March 2017)

Saying 'over' to OH when he is in my way at home.


----------



## Durhamchance (5 March 2017)

Cowpony said:



			I mentally jump all the hedges in the fields as I'm driving along the motorway.
		
Click to expand...

I used to do this as a child! I'd make galloping noises by clattering my teeth together, which would stop as we took off and continued upon landing.


----------



## Gloi (5 March 2017)

cobgoblin said:



			When your spare bedroom is full of old saddles that might be useful one day.
		
Click to expand...

...and all sorts of odd bits of tack and driving harness that might one day come in useful and an enormous bag of bits and umpteen rugs that don't currently fit any animal you own but might again in the future...


----------



## Snuffles (5 March 2017)

Haven't ridden for several years but when out walking the dog often say to myself you could have a damn good canter down here !
I actually found a hoofpick in my make up bag last week.


----------



## lizziebell (5 March 2017)

Calling children/ animals/ living things "it". 

(Bit old school, and a bad habit, so apologies to those who find it annoying !)


----------



## sjb10 (5 March 2017)

Suby2 said:



			Saying 'over' to OH when he is in my way at home.
		
Click to expand...

On the few occasions OH & I go shopping together, I slow him down by tightening the grip on his hand slightly.  well, try to, he doesn't respond to half halts!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (5 March 2017)

You dry you light-weight turn-out you've just washed and reproofed on an airer in your bedroom!


----------



## Dazed'n'confused (5 March 2017)

You walk with a curious gait because everything hurts!
Your wardrobe contains a pitiful amount of "normal" clothes but an extraordinary amount of thermal related items & long socks!
You have hardly any savings but an encyclopaedic knowledge of horse (& dog) related veterinary procedures & can detect a slight lameness in most things (man & beast)!!


----------



## Ellietotz (5 March 2017)

You hold coffee mugs like reins


----------



## cobgoblin (5 March 2017)

You have umpteen sets of reins that came with bridles that you've never used because you prefer a different sort.


----------



## pennandh (5 March 2017)

Your friends invite you on a shopping trip and your response amounts to "All right, but I can't spend much - I'm saving for a new saddle."


----------



## teapot (5 March 2017)

You spend more on breeches than any item other item of clothing you've ever bought.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (5 March 2017)

When you walk away from your empty haynets after putting them on the floor and say "stay"....


----------



## KittenInTheTree (5 March 2017)

teapot said:



			You spend more on breeches than any item other item of clothing you've ever bought.
		
Click to expand...

You base the rest of your wardrobe around said breeches, because they're comfy and who has time for jeans anyway?


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (5 March 2017)

You've still got your first pony's bridle/headcollar/reins/girth (nylon string, naturally) - stuffed away in a drawer in your tack room, which you can't bear to get rid of!

You are the "horse bore" at every social gathering, and don't give a stuff.

You can still remember the Greats such as Marion Mould and Stroller, Eddie Macken & Boomerang, Princess Anne & Doublet, etc etc, Harvey Smith, David Broome, and yes, Pat Smythe. and the D'Inzeo brothers.

Your parents (if still around), have had to admit that your "pony phase" didn't go away as they'd prophesied and hoped.......


----------



## Doris68 (5 March 2017)

And you still have all your Jill books and a moth-eaten paperback copies of Fiander's Horses and Janet Must Ride.  You tell the cats to "walk on" and then tell them to "staaanndd".


----------



## pippixox (5 March 2017)

These are all spot on!
If I go out to dinner (rarely) I think- £35 that's a big bale of hay.
I get dis rated driving if it is past nice fields or I spot a ménage!
All my wardrobe is casual/yard wear! Except a small section of a wardrobe I hardly ever open. 
I also think my car isn't that dirty- well according to my husband it took him over 2 hours to clean it, without even getting to the inside...
I do realise when other people need a lift and I'm brushing mud, hair and hay off the seats


----------



## KittenInTheTree (5 March 2017)

pippixox said:



			I also think my car isn't that dirty- well according to my husband it took him over 2 hours to clean it, without even getting to the inside...
I do realise when other people need a lift and I'm brushing mud, hair and hay off the seats
		
Click to expand...

You know those seat covers that you're meant to use to keep your car clean if you have a dog? They're perfect for when people need a lift. Just chuck any random clutter in the boot, put the seat covers on, and job done!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (5 March 2017)

Doris68 said:



			And you still have all your Jill books and a moth-eaten paperback copies of Fiander's Horses and Janet Must Ride.  You tell the cats to "walk on" and then tell them to "staaanndd".
		
Click to expand...

Ohhh soooo wish I'd kept all mine; they'd be worth a fortune now. Can't think why on earth I got rid of them..............


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (5 March 2017)

My children are quite used (and respond) to stand, walk on.  I regularly used rope halters/headcollars and leadropes instead of child reins.  Baler twine is the staple tying up implement for anything, always found in the car and pockets.  Spotting potential canters when out walking and wishing your horse was with you.  We went for a walk a few months ago near the gallops, we were walking on the bye-way alongside them.  I had to break into canter just because I could!!!


----------



## honetpot (5 March 2017)

We are just about impervious to pain and moderate injury.
  I visited the hospital last week and I was told I was stoic, I was bemused. After nearly 50 years on being squashed , bitten, stood on, dragged, falling off etc. and getting up and just getting on with what you were trying to do, I think you just get used to carrying on with a certain level of discomfort


----------



## Limbo1 (5 March 2017)

cally23 said:



			Telling your children to, "Walk on"
		
Click to expand...

OMG I thought it was just me!


----------



## lewis2015 (5 March 2017)

blitznbobs said:



			you don't even notice your nails anymore - until you are at dinner with friends and hide your hands under the table...
		
Click to expand...

Oh God, this is me! When I go to horses before work and, despite washing my hands 4 times, still have minging broken and mucky nails  I'm sure my colleagues must think I'm a right tramp...


----------



## Meredith (5 March 2017)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			You've still got your first pony's bridle/headcollar/reins/girth (nylon string, naturally) - stuffed away in a drawer in your tack room, which you can't bear to get rid of!

You are the "horse bore" at every social gathering, and don't give a stuff.

You can still remember the Greats such as Marion Mould and Stroller, Eddie Macken & Boomerang, Princess Anne & Doublet, etc etc, Harvey Smith, David Broome, and yes, Pat Smythe. and the D'Inzeo brothers.

Your parents (if still around), have had to admit that your "pony phase" didn't go away as they'd prophesied and hoped.......
		
Click to expand...

Oh.... Yeeeessssss!!


----------



## Red-1 (5 March 2017)

When the chiro turns up to see you at home for your bad back in jodhs... because you actually met her as a horse chiro.....


----------



## Llewellyn (5 March 2017)

When a doctor asks for a short medical history and it takes forever. You start at the top and work your way down. 
And the ridiculous pain tolerance. Walked into a minor injuries unit with a dislocated shoulder (as in had a step in it blatantly dislocated) a few years ago the nurse turned me away saying it must just be bruised if it was dislocated I would be screaming in agony. GP the next day sorted it for me. :-D it's now my party trick to dislocate my shoulder and put it back. 
Dislocated my foot and broke my leg  last year and the rugby club got me an ambulance....pretty sure I could have run it off. #worstpatientever!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (5 March 2017)

Doris68 said:



			And you still have all your Jill books and a moth-eaten paperback copies of Fiander's Horses and Janet Must Ride.
		
Click to expand...

I've got nearly all of my old pony books still. Can't bear to part with them.


----------



## Meredith (5 March 2017)

When as you walk into the surgery the doctor says" What has that horse done to you now?"


----------



## dozzie (5 March 2017)

blitznbobs said:



			even the pockets of your 'good coat' has hay and bits of pony nut in them.
		
Click to expand...

LOL! Yep!


----------



## Enfys (5 March 2017)

lizziebell said:



			Calling children/ animals/ living things "it". 

(Bit old school, and a bad habit, so apologies to those who find it annoying !)
		
Click to expand...

Oh I do this all the time, apparently I am being uncaring and callous


----------



## LadyGascoyne (6 March 2017)

jumbyjack said:



			Saying trot on to OH when he stops suddenly!
		
Click to expand...




pardalis said:



			You bend at the hip when driving over a speed bump!
		
Click to expand...




LeneHorse said:



			When you take your car to the garage with a puncture and say - it's in the off hind 

Click to expand...




LadySam said:



			Doing shoulder in with the supermarket trolley.
		
Click to expand...

Trolleys are surprisingly good at lateral work.

All the above- and spooking at things, clicking at things, holding anything in my hands as reins.

So glad to know I'm not alone &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

Anyone else count strides between random objects when you're just walking along?


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (6 March 2017)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			You've still got your first pony's bridle/headcollar/reins/girth (nylon string, naturally) - stuffed away in a drawer in your tack room, which you can't bear to get rid of!

You are the "horse bore" at every social gathering, and don't give a stuff.

You can still remember the Greats such as Marion Mould and Stroller, Eddie Macken & Boomerang, Princess Anne & Doublet, etc etc, Harvey Smith, David Broome, and yes, Pat Smythe. and the D'Inzeo brothers.

Your parents (if still around), have had to admit that your "pony phase" didn't go away as they'd prophesied and hoped.......
		
Click to expand...

Yep, and five years after selling last horse [weep] you are sitting in the dentist when the brand new receptionist asks if you something about horses [!]:  you are wearing a green jacket with a tiny Horse Wear logo! 
I wonder if anyone still has a pair of [vintage] Harry Hall cavalry twill joddies with real suede knee pads, they had a grippy waistband so your white shirt and horse pattern red [red or yellow] tie stayed in place at all times. 
I had a russet brown hacking jacket made with real Harris Tweed when I owned my very first hunter, I looked very smart [I thought]
When asked to write a poem in English [Higher Grade C], you come up with this classic after the passing of Foxhunter [Col Harry Llewelyn].
"He was a proud and noble beast,
          His eyes were dark and clear,
         He lived a life so brave and near [!]
          In which he'd shown no fear."


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (6 March 2017)

Ode to Foxhunter
"He was a proud and noble beast,
          His eyes were dark and clear,
        But now His life, to be, has ceased,
          In which he'd shown no fear."

Of course he has a proud heritage, "The Foxhunters" series and The Foxhunters Chase at the Cheltenham Festival


----------



## LadySam (6 March 2017)

Exploding Chestnuts said:



			I wonder if anyone still has a pair of [vintage] Harry Hall cavalry twill joddies with real suede knee pads, they had a grippy waistband so your white shirt and horse pattern red [red or yellow] tie stayed in place at all times.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I wanted a pair of those so badly!  Or anything with real suede knee pads, really.  The posh girls I rode with had them.  (And they wore them for everyday riding.  They didn't even have to save them for showing!)  Never did get a pair myself.

I do however still have my vintage Harry Hall riding crop.  I haven't been able to find anything else quite like it lo these many years (Brown leather handle, wrist band and lash.  No plastic!  No bling!).  And somewhere in my mother's garage would be my vintage Harry Hall riding hat in brown velvet.  No fancy schmancy modern venting, so it got good and sweaty.  Gold satin lining.  Luxurious velvet that you don't find on everyday hats anymore.

Aaahhh, and I remember when all this were fields...


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (6 March 2017)

LadySam said:



			And somewhere in my mother's garage would be my vintage Harry Hall riding hat in brown velvet.  No fancy schmancy modern venting, so it got good and sweaty.  Gold satin lining.  Luxurious velvet that you don't find on everyday hats anymore.

Aaahhh, and I remember when all this were fields... 

Click to expand...

You were so lucky: I had to borrow a hat when we went to our instructors' wedding, to do a triumphal arch as they left the chapel, sadly no gold satin lining, and the top crown bit had fallen off, so it had ventilation, but we never wore hats anyway! It was obviously a cheapo, it easily deformed, which meant it conformed to any head shape or size.


----------



## Gloi (6 March 2017)

When you go back to have the cast removed and the medical staff have words with you about the amount of straw and muck inside it from mucking out while wearing it.


----------



## pansymouse (6 March 2017)

When I first started driving my instructor told me I had to use the steering wheel rather than lean to go round corners.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (6 March 2017)

LadySam said:



			I do however still have my vintage Harry Hall riding crop.
		
Click to expand...

I still have my first ever riding crop it's Harry Hall and is a creamy/ yellow colour with black leather straps and leather head. I was thinking about putting it together with some other stuff as a display. 

I've also still got my first pony's first and only Lavenham rug.


----------



## southerncomfort (6 March 2017)

I find myself getting slightly confused between horses and dogs these days.  Hence telling the dog to 'walk on' and getting the horses in by shouting 'COME!'.

Luckily they all seem to get the gist of what it is I want.


----------



## benz (6 March 2017)

When no one recognises you in 'normal' clothes


----------



## shadeofshyness (6 March 2017)

sjb10 said:



			On the few occasions OH & I go shopping together, I slow him down by tightening the grip on his hand slightly.  well, try to, he doesn't respond to half halts!
		
Click to expand...

Haha I love this! 
My OH pretends to spook at things when we're walking and sometimes won't go past a plastic bag in a hedge. People must think we're mad.


----------



## 3OldPonies (6 March 2017)

benz said:



			When no one recognises you in 'normal' clothes
		
Click to expand...

Guilty of this one - actually got told off for looking posh - I was only in new jeans and a wool coat and fake fur hat.  Normally though the person sees me in RWHS baseball cap, stable boots, scruffier jeans and polo shirt as am unloading manure from my trailer onto her allotment!

Also guilty of baler twine in pocket of that same wool coat and a car interior that looks like the inside of a stable.  I also still have my first ever riding hat and whip - both museum pieces now (can't believe I never got a concussion falling on my head with that hat).


----------



## SEL (6 March 2017)

One of the teenage girls from the yard met me leaving the station after a meeting in London (suited and booted) and told me 'you look ok with makeup on' in a voice full of surprise. Gee - thanks sweety!

I found myself clicking at a very slow hire car going uphill recently and it was only when I picked up my own car again that I realised not all cars smell of a farmyard.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (6 March 2017)

Gloi said:



			When you go back to have the cast removed and the medical staff have words with you about the amount of straw and muck inside it from mucking out while wearing it.
		
Click to expand...

I can't see anything wrong with that, you need to keep moving to prevent muscle wastage, as they should know, and plenty of hay will keep the leg nice and warm when at rest.
I was v lucky when in A&E after arriving by ambulance [a first], with hypothermia and unstable knee.  My doctor was a rider, he did not say anything about oap's riding young horses in hill country on a winters day. Apparently the person who rang in said they thought I was about 87 years old grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! I think I was barely 60!


----------



## cobgoblin (6 March 2017)

pansymouse said:



			When I first started driving my instructor told me I had to use the steering wheel rather than lean to go round corners.
		
Click to expand...

I was so used to hefting hay bales around that I pulled the handbrake handle off!


----------



## claireandnadia (6 March 2017)

ew1801 said:



			When walking the dogs I hold the leads the same as my reins (pinkie underneath) &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I do this haha


----------



## skint1 (6 March 2017)

I started doing this with loads of things in a bid to re-learn how to hold the reins properly, I somehow got into the habit of  "piano hand" style-ee and had to retrain myself


----------



## pennandh (6 March 2017)

Actually, there was the one time I took my friend to hospital after a netball injury and the nurses wanted to know who'd bandaged her wrist. She said I had, and they asked whether I'd ever considered going into nursing. When she told them no, I was more interested in working with horses, the response she got was "Lucky horses."


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (6 March 2017)

The one thing we are good at is bandaging!


----------



## Sealine (6 March 2017)

When I join my husband for a day out on his boat he tells me off for using quick release knots for everything instead of proper knots that I don't even know the name of never mind how to do.


----------



## pheonix (6 March 2017)

When your car is full to the brim of clothing for every eventuality. No it is not tidy, but if I need to drive off into the sunset I have enough clothing to last me a week... or one day in English weather &#55357;&#56834;.


----------



## Wella (6 March 2017)

I get irritated when people drag their feet. I can't help but say pick your feet up. Also when someone explains their injuries or illnesses I say oh we had a horse like that.


----------



## mums the groom (6 March 2017)

your day starts with going to the yard to do the horses and you end the day making sure they're all tucked up in their PJ's in the stable. also using the same whistle to get children out of bed as you use to call the horses inform the field ( works both ends of the day )


----------



## PaddyMonty (6 March 2017)

You tut a lot at slipping standards and all this pink malarky.


----------



## Janah (6 March 2017)

I have a 'used' hoof pick in my toothbrush mug, don't quite know how that happened.


----------



## ossy (6 March 2017)

Tie everything with a quick release knot. 
You do a canter instead of a jog throwing in a flying change just for fun.


----------



## sav123 (6 March 2017)

Your idea of human first aid is to think what you'd do for a horse and adjust as necessary.


----------



## SEL (6 March 2017)

sav123 said:



			Your idea of human first aid is to think what you'd do for a horse and adjust as necessary.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto diets. OH has been threatened with soaked hay for dinner due to expanding waistline and I mentioned magnesium the other day to a lady who said she was feeling stressed. If it works for horses.......


----------



## fuzzymooch (6 March 2017)

You refer to all pain medication as 'bute' even if its for humans and find yourself referring to your movement with back ache to the gp as 1 tenths lame!


----------



## Enfys (6 March 2017)

When you know that the middle layer of brown paper from a paper feed sack makes excellent wrapping paper for parcels   says she hacking away at a paper sack ...


----------



## horselady (6 March 2017)

Wella said:



			I get irritated when people drag their feet. I can't help but say pick your feet up. Also when someone explains their injuries or illnesses I say oh we had a horse like that.
		
Click to expand...




PaddyMonty said:



			You tut a lot at slipping standards and all this pink malarky.
		
Click to expand...

I do both these and I am under 25! I also link every situation to horses.


----------



## Enfys (6 March 2017)

Enfys said:



			When you know that the middle layer of brown paper from a paper feed sack makes excellent wrapping paper for parcels   says she hacking away at a paper sack ... 

Click to expand...

and ... way back in the day, we used to use the same for clay poultices on legs, clay, brown paper, bandage. Now, that is REALLY showing my age


----------



## Hexx (6 March 2017)

You don't flinch when writing a cheque for £300 at the dog vets - I got the comment "You have a horse, don't you"

You have ground in dirt on both first fingers that doesn't come out with scrubbing.


----------



## yhanni (6 March 2017)

I've got the hands of a 90 year old scullery maid! Not pleasant and beyond redemption. The car is quite good at half halts sometimes.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (6 March 2017)

yhanni said:



			I've got the hands of a 90 year old scullery maid! Not pleasant and beyond redemption. The car is quite good at half halts sometimes.
		
Click to expand...

I.ve seen a lot of teenagers doing half halts and basculing on hill starts, usually, but not always with L plates.
I used to wear cotton gloves at night, with Neutrgena/Atrixo Handcream, a passion-killer but it worked very well eg for your wedding day.


----------



## yhanni (6 March 2017)

I should try that E C as they are a real disgrace and, as a nurse, I'm washing them all the time as well which doesn't help. Overuse of steroid cream as a young 'un with contact dermatitis has just compounded the problem. I do tell patients that if they were a horse they would be shot, dependent on the presenting complaint of course! Usually wipes the smiles off their faces! (I'm a prison nurse before you report me!!)


----------



## Mike007 (7 March 2017)

Cowpony said:



			I mentally jump all the hedges in the fields as I'm driving along the motorway.
		
Click to expand...

I do too!  I also find myself refusing and jamming on the brakes !


----------



## windand rain (7 March 2017)

When you burst out laughing when you go into the chemist for 4 bottles of liquid parrafin and the pharmacists refuses to sell them on the grounds you are anorexic (happened to me when i had a colicking broodmare and I was very overweight in the region of 17 stones) She couldnt understand when I asked her if I looked anorexic and explained it was for a horse on vets advice and still refused so had to send 4 people into the same shop to buy a bottle each


----------



## Mike007 (7 March 2017)

Never ever tell a pharmacist that it is for an animal ! they just wont serve you. 4 bottles of liquid paraffin would be for an art work of some sort . Get inventive and have your cover story well prepared!


----------



## JulesRules (7 March 2017)

I had one yesterday.

Saw a van on the motorway way that said "fast fibre " on the back. Thought it was a horse feed delivery van. 

Realised it was a BT van


----------



## Farmer Chalk (7 March 2017)

Easy one this...... when your horses stable is tidier than your house! As a long suffering husband trust me I've spent my life tidying up behind them!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (8 March 2017)

Farmer Chalk said:



			Easy one this...... when your horses stable is tidier than your house! As a long suffering husband trust me I've spent my life tidying up behind them!
		
Click to expand...

And it's a sign of an inexperienced pony Mum when the pony's stable is not clean, especially round the feeding area and the corners. Dust and cobwebs from one year to another. We note that this Mum's car is clean both  inside and out. Maybe her house gets hoovered every day!


----------



## mytwofriends (8 March 2017)

If I'm eating and hear/see something unexpected, I stop chewing for a moment and pay attention .........


----------



## horselady (8 March 2017)

mytwofriends said:



			If I'm eating and hear/see something unexpected, I stop chewing for a moment and pay attention .........
		
Click to expand...

Really? My mare doesn't!


----------



## Lintel (8 March 2017)

Haha so funny!
.... Mines is the clicking at people to move forward - always being told by them "I'm not a horse!!!"

Works though!


----------



## pixie27 (8 March 2017)

I love these! 

Pressing a finger or thumb into OH's hip and clicking to make him walk backwards or over, then releasing pressure as he moves (he's actually very well trained to this now, and only realised I'd 'trained' him when he saw me doing it to a horse).

Leg yielding car when changing lanes on motorway.

Preparing to sit a spook when see a plastic bag etc. when driving.

Wondering what on earth people do in the mornings, evenings and all day at the weekend!


----------



## Pippity (8 March 2017)

Saying, "Steeadyyy..." and patting the steering wheel when the wind was blowing my tiny little car around the road!


----------



## Doris68 (8 March 2017)

Still dreaming about my horse and giving her huge hugs, when she was PTS nearly 2 years ago :-(


----------



## turkana (9 March 2017)

Doris68 said:



			Still dreaming about my horse and giving her huge hugs, when she was PTS nearly 2 years ago :-(
		
Click to expand...

I had a dream about my horse of a lifetime who died about 8 years ago at the age of 30, I dreamt that I was cross country jumping her (our favorite passtime), in the dream I leaned forwards & hugged her telling her how special she was to me.
Waking up & remembering that she was dead made me cry.


----------



## Doris68 (9 March 2017)

turkana said:



			I had a dream about my horse of a lifetime who died about 8 years ago at the age of 30, I dreamt that I was cross country jumping her (our favorite passtime), in the dream I leaned forwards & hugged her telling her how special she was to me.
Waking up & remembering that she was dead made me cry.
		
Click to expand...

They never leave us do they.  My dream memories always make me cry too.  Sometimes, when I wake up, I feel very emotional and then recall that I dreamt of her.  She was 29 when she left and I'd had her for 25 years.


----------



## Annagain (9 March 2017)

EKW said:



			The one thing we are good at is bandaging!
		
Click to expand...

Haha. I did my first aid refresher in work yesterday and the assessor asked me if I had horses. I said yes and asked why he asked. He told me it was amongst the best bandaging he'd ever seen and the only others to have done it so well in the past all owned horses


----------



## sunnyone (9 March 2017)

Knowing what the symptoms are for Cushing's but only discovering LAST week that humans can get it too. It had never entered my mind,


----------

